

Up to 75% of Docker Official Images found to be laced with vunerabilities - larleys
https://www.voxxed.com/blog/2015/05/startup-claims-official-images-in-docker-hub-are-riddled-with-security-holes/

======
taspeotis
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9609887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9609887)

